# q6600 2.69ghz



## justiceman34 (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi I oc my cpu to 2.69ghz. It wont overclock faster without unstability; i tried added volatage, cpu core checks say that the temp is ok; until i restart my comptuer and the computer crashes the only way to fix this is to reformat everything. i run a very cpu intense game that uses not alot of threads and wants fast ghz.


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Please post your PC's specs; the brand and model of the motherboard, graphics card and RAM. What game are you trying to play? If you're struggling to run it you should be looking at a better graphics card, as your CPU is good enough for every single game on the market at the moment.


----------



## justiceman34 (Aug 8, 2008)

check my profile. btw here is dxiang
------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 9/25/2008, 07:14:16
Machine name: ERIC-E4E87C621D
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp.080413-2111)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: MSI
System Model: MS-7380
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz (4 CPUs)
Memory: 2048MB RAM
Page File: 498MB used, 3444MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: The file nv4_disp.dll is not digitally signed, which means that it has not been tested by Microsoft's Windows Hardware Quality Labs (WHQL). You may be able to get a WHQL logo'd driver from the hardware manufacturer.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce 8800 GT
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0611&SUBSYS_104019DA&REV_A2
Display Memory: 512.0 MB
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (75Hz)
Monitor: Plug and Play Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 1600,1200
Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0011.7792 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 6049536 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: No
WHQL Date Stamp: None
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
Mini VDD Date: 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 6121504 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4551-11CF-1A64-4B3003C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x0611
SubSys ID: 0x104019DA
Revision ID: 0x00A2
Revision ID: 0x00A2
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A 
Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Realtek HD Audio output
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_14627380&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5657 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 7/3/2008 17:03:14, 4745216 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 8000, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 33, 32
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 33, 32
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Realtek HD Audio Input
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: RtkHDAud.sys
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5657 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 7/3/2008 17:03:14, 4745216 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x10DE, 0x026D
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 59520 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Upper Filters: L8042Kbd
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 4/14/2008 00:48:02, 52480 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 24576 bytes
| Driver: L8042Kbd.sys, 1/23/2007 15:44:00, 20496 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 05:43:22, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 24576 bytes
| 
+ PS/2 Compatible Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f03
| Upper Filters: L8042mou, LMouKE
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 4/14/2008 00:48:02, 52480 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 23040 bytes
| Driver: L8042mou.Sys, 1/23/2007 15:44:00, 62992 bytes
| Driver: LMouKE.Sys, 1/23/2007 15:45:00, 78864 bytes
| Driver: KHALMNPR.Exe, 1/23/2007 15:44:00, 101136 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 05:43:22, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 00:09:48, 23040 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv4 - 
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: wizzie net - IPv4 - 

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 199.6 GB
Total Space: 238.5 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: Hitachi HDT725025VLA SCSI Disk Device

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3044&SUBSYS_380D1462&REV_C0\4&2B17F62E&0&4880
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 17:16:20, 61696 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\1394bus.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 17:16:20, 53376 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nic1394.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 61824 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 60800 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\enum1394.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 06:46:40, 6400 bytes

Name: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0611&SUBSYS_104019DA&REV_A2\6&288831D1&0&00000018
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys, 6.14.0011.7792 (English), 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 6121504 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nv4_disp.dll, 6.14.0011.7792 (English), 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 6049536 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe, 6.14.0011.7792 (English), 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 163908 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvapi.dll, 6.14.0011.7792 (English), 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 475136 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcuda.dll, 6.14.0011.7792 (English), 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 1368064 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvoglnt.dll, 6.14.0011.7792 (English), 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 8822784 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcpl.dll, 6.14.0011.7792 (English), 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 13570048 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmctray.dll, 6.14.0011.7792 (English), 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 86016 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwddi.dll, 6.14.0011.7792 (English), 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 81920 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvnt4cpl.dll, 6.14.0010.12060 (English), 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 286720 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmccs.dll, 6.14.0011.7792 (English), 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 229376 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvdisps.dll, 6.14.0011.7792 (English), 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 3989504 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvgames.dll, 6.14.0011.7792 (English), 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 3440640 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmccss.dll, 6.14.0011.7792 (English), 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 188416 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmobls.dll, 6.14.0011.7792 (English), 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 1257472 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvvitvs.dll, 6.14.0011.7792 (English), 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 3764224 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwss.dll, 6.14.0011.7792 (English), 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 2686976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpl.hlp, 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 177897 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcplen.hlp, 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 55444 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcod.dll, 1.03.0004.0028 (English), 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 122880 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcodins.dll, 1.03.0004.0028 (English), 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 122880 bytes

Name: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0611&SUBSYS_104019DA&REV_A2\6&1637BF71&0&00100018
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys, 6.14.0011.7792 (English), 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 6121504 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nv4_disp.dll, 6.14.0011.7792 (English), 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 6049536 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe, 6.14.0011.7792 (English), 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 163908 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvapi.dll, 6.14.0011.7792 (English), 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 475136 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcuda.dll, 6.14.0011.7792 (English), 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 1368064 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvoglnt.dll, 6.14.0011.7792 (English), 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 8822784 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcpl.dll, 6.14.0011.7792 (English), 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 13570048 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmctray.dll, 6.14.0011.7792 (English), 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 86016 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwddi.dll, 6.14.0011.7792 (English), 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 81920 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvnt4cpl.dll, 6.14.0010.12060 (English), 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 286720 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmccs.dll, 6.14.0011.7792 (English), 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 229376 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvdisps.dll, 6.14.0011.7792 (English), 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 3989504 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvgames.dll, 6.14.0011.7792 (English), 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 3440640 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmccss.dll, 6.14.0011.7792 (English), 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 188416 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmobls.dll, 6.14.0011.7792 (English), 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 1257472 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvvitvs.dll, 6.14.0011.7792 (English), 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 3764224 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwss.dll, 6.14.0011.7792 (English), 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 2686976 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpl.hlp, 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 177897 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcplen.hlp, 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 55444 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcod.dll, 1.03.0004.0028 (English), 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 122880 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcodins.dll, 1.03.0004.0028 (English), 8/15/2008 23:22:00, 122880 bytes

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_05B1&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\5&1724C62A&0&180018
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 68224 bytes

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_05B1&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\5&1724C62A&0&100018
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 68224 bytes

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_05B1&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\5&1724C62A&0&000018
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 68224 bytes

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_05B1&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\4&2484C8E5&0&0018
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 68224 bytes

Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03BC&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&11
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03BB&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&38
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 68224 bytes

Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03BA&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&12
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B9&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&30
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 68224 bytes

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B7&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&18
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 68224 bytes

Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B6&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&10
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B5&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&06
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B4&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&07
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B3&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&0E
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B2&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&0D
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B1&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&0C
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03B0&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&0B
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03AF&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&0A
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03AE&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&09
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03AD&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&08
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03AC&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&01
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03AB&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&04
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03AA&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&02
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03A9&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&03
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03A8&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&05
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard host CPU bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_03A3&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0272&SUBSYS_73801462&REV_A3\3&267A616A&0&52
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard RAM Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0270&SUBSYS_73801462&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&48
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard PCI-to-PCI bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_026F&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&80
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 68224 bytes

Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_026E&SUBSYS_73801462&REV_A3\3&267A616A&0&59
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 30208 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 22:42:10, 83456 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 59520 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 7168 bytes

Name: Standard OpenHCD USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_026D&SUBSYS_73801462&REV_A3\3&267A616A&0&58
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 17152 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 22:42:10, 83456 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 59520 bytes

Name: Microsoft UAA Bus Driver for High Definition Audio
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_026C&SUBSYS_73801462&REV_A2\3&267A616A&0&81
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\hdaudbus.sys, 5.10.0001.5013 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 144384 bytes

Name: NVIDIA Network Bus Enumerator
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0269&SUBSYS_380C1462&REV_A3\3&267A616A&0&A0
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nvnetbus.sys, 1.00.0001.6767 (English), 10/12/2007 01:15:10, 22016 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nvnrm.sys, 1.00.0002.6767 (English), 10/12/2007 01:15:02, 942080 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\bdco1.dll, 1.00.0000.6767 (English), 10/12/2007 01:14:24, 9216 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\bdco1ins.dll, 1.00.0000.6767 (English), 10/12/2007 01:14:24, 9216 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvconrm.dll, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 9/26/2007 01:07:18, 37376 bytes

Name: NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0267&SUBSYS_73801462&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&78
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nvgts.sys, 5.10.2600.0998 (English), 8/8/2007 20:11:40, 102400 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\idecoi.dll, 5.10.2600.0998 (English), 8/8/2007 20:03:06, 353280 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\idecoiins.dll, 5.10.2600.0998 (English), 8/8/2007 20:03:06, 353280 bytes

Name: NVIDIA nForce Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0266&SUBSYS_73801462&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&70
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nvgts.sys, 5.10.2600.0998 (English), 8/8/2007 20:11:40, 102400 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\idecoi.dll, 5.10.2600.0998 (English), 8/8/2007 20:03:06, 353280 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\idecoiins.dll, 5.10.2600.0998 (English), 8/8/2007 20:03:06, 353280 bytes

Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0265&SUBSYS_73801462&REV_A1\3&267A616A&0&68
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 24960 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 96512 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 3328 bytes

Name: NVIDIA nForce PCI System Management
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0264&SUBSYS_73801462&REV_A3\3&267A616A&0&51
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI standard ISA bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0260&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A3\3&267A616A&0&50
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 05:00:00, 37248 bytes

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 279552 bytes
ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 27136 bytes
dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 10496 bytes
d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 1179648 bytes
d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 8192 bytes
d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 1689088 bytes
d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 824320 bytes
d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 590336 bytes
d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 350208 bytes
d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 34816 bytes
dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 33040 bytes
dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 48128 bytes
dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 57344 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 29696 bytes
dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 17920 bytes
dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 3072 bytes
dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 3072 bytes
dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 261120 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 83456 bytes
dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 116736 bytes
dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 53520 bytes
dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 158720 bytes
dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 181760 bytes
dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 394240 bytes
joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 68608 bytes
gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 173568 bytes
pid.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 35328 bytes
dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 1293824 bytes
dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 19456 bytes
dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 181248 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 71680 bytes
dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 104448 bytes
dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 61440 bytes
dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 35840 bytes
dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 105984 bytes
dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 82432 bytes
system.dll: 1.01.4322.2407 English Final Retail 8/21/2008 08:00:28 1232896 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3D.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 9/11/2008 19:43:49 473600 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 5.04.0000.3900 English Final Retail 8/20/2008 11:34:29 2676224 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.04.0091.0000 English Final Retail 8/20/2008 11:34:29 2846720 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.05.0132.0000 English Final Retail 8/20/2008 11:34:30 563712 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.06.0168.0000 English Final Retail 8/20/2008 11:34:30 567296 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.07.0239.0000 English Final Retail 8/20/2008 11:34:30 576000 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.08.0299.0000 English Final Retail 9/11/2008 19:43:49 577024 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.09.0376.0000 English Final Retail 8/20/2008 11:34:30 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.10.0455.0000 English Final Retail 8/20/2008 11:34:31 577536 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.11.0519.0000 English Final Retail 8/20/2008 11:34:31 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Direct3DX.dll: 9.12.0589.0000 English Final Retail 8/20/2008 11:34:34 578560 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectDraw.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/11/2008 19:43:50 145920 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectInput.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/11/2008 19:43:50 159232 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectPlay.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/11/2008 19:43:50 364544 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.DirectSound.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/11/2008 19:43:51 178176 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.AudioVideoPlayback.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/11/2008 19:43:48 53248 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.Diagnostics.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/11/2008 19:43:49 12800 bytes
Microsoft.DirectX.dll: 5.04.0000.2904 English Final Retail 9/11/2008 19:43:48 223232 bytes
dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 619008 bytes
dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 1227264 bytes
dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 2113536 bytes
mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 924432 bytes
mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 1028096 bytes
wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 22528 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 70656 bytes
devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 59904 bytes
dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 498742 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 35328 bytes
mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 148992 bytes
msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 14336 bytes
encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 20480 bytes
qasf.dll: 11.00.5721.5145 English Final Retail 10/18/2006 21:47:18 211456 bytes
qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 192512 bytes
qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 279040 bytes
qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 386048 bytes
qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 562176 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 733696 bytes
quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.5596 English Final Retail 5/6/2008 22:12:40 1532416 bytes
strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3936 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 246814 bytes
iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 199680 bytes
ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 848384 bytes
ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 338432 bytes
ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 755200 bytes
ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 183808 bytes
ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 178688 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 203776 bytes
ks.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:46:38 141056 bytes
ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:42:44 129536 bytes
ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:41:58 4096 bytes
stream.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:15:16 49408 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:52 5376 bytes
mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:52 4992 bytes
mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 00:09:54 7552 bytes
swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 4352 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 118272 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 1428992 bytes
vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 30208 bytes
msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 16896 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 05:00:00 50688 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMA Voice Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,11.00.5721.5145
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Indeo® video 5.10 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.5512
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Vorbis Stream Encoder,0x00600000,1,1,MediaXW.dll,
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® audio software,0x00500000,1,1,iac25_32.ax,2.00.0005.0053
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,11.00.5721.5145
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Indeo® video 4.4 Decompression Filter,0x00640000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003
Indeo® video 4.4 Compression Filter,0x00200000,1,1,ir41_32.ax,4.51.0016.0003

WDM Streaming Data Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller,0x00000000,0,0,,
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DLS Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10 Compression Filter,0x00100000,1,1,ir50_32.dll,5.2562.0015.0055
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo® Video 4.5,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Indeo® video 5.10,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Audio Compressors:
WMA Voice Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IAC2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596

Audio Capture Sources:
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming Mixer Devices:
Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Audio Renderers:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
DirectSound: Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596

WDM Streaming System Devices:
Realtek HD Audio Input,0x00200000,4,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,18,1,,5.03.2600.5512


----------



## justiceman34 (Aug 8, 2008)

Bump!


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

You should be hitting way over 3Ghz with dat CPU. What motherboard have you got? googe overclocking Q6600 and you'll find lots of guides on how to overclock it. Overclocking takes time and patience.


----------



## justiceman34 (Aug 8, 2008)

I have p7n msi sli mobo. I'm trying , trying to oc it. I think part of this dilema is due to the dumb dumb dumb heatsink conatact to the cpu. The heatsink is always cold, and it is freakin huge.... I just want a fast trip to 2.69ghz at once, where i know the computer can take without problems.


----------



## lazareth1 (Jan 10, 2005)

yeah double check the HSF and make sure to re apply the thermal paste before doing anymore clocking.


----------



## justiceman34 (Aug 8, 2008)

problem is, my mom would not let me take off the heatsink! I gotta wait for some guy who is an adult. That will take a while


----------

